# Frustrated with hestra durability



## Carebear (6 mo ago)

I bout a pair of hestra trigger mitts in black leather, the looked super dope with my outerwear kit and they worked fairly well at first, but after a 20 day season they were totally thrashed with multiple holes in each glove. I can’t afford to keep replacing hestras every season.

any suggestion later on durable leather glove brands?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Their return policy is dam good. I had free replacements of my mittens for 3 years in a row. They eventually gave me a coupon and said buy our more durable gloves you knuckle dragging ape. So I epoxied my mitten tips and they have lasted quite a few years. Also use the leather conditioner, it make a difference


----------



## dddjr (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m a tried and true Kinco user. Both gloves and mitts. They certainly don’t carry the prestige of a Hestra product, but they’re very warm and incredibly durable.


----------



## Carebear (6 mo ago)

I have considered getting a pair of kinco mitts and some snow seal, but I am less than confident in the baking and application process. I am definitely going to take you up on your advice about the return policy, that would be ideal.

Anyone else have experience with kinco mitts and snowseal?


----------



## Carebear (6 mo ago)

dddjr said:


> I’m a tried and true Kinco user. Both gloves and mitts. They certainly don’t carry the prestige of a Hestra product, but they’re very warm and incredibly durable.


I feel like that’s the move I need to make


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

What are you doing to these poor mitts to put holes in them?


----------



## BobbyGrand (Jan 3, 2014)

Kinco's are legit - damn cheap at $20 or less +$10 snowseal. The baking is super easy. I have the mitts, the 901's, and the lighter weight 94HK. Mitts are the warmest, then 901, then 94hk. Although some latex gloves or actual glove lines will make the 94hk's warmer vs the others. 

set over to 100-120 degrees 
let gloves fully warm up 10ish minutes 
slather snow seal all over the gloves, and I mean every square inch
back in the over for 10ish minutes
repeat 2-3 times 
when done let them dry then rub excess snow seal off with a towel


----------



## Carebear (6 mo ago)

BobbyGrand said:


> Kinco's are legit - damn cheap at $20 or less +$10 snowseal. The baking is super easy. I have the mitts, the 901's, and the lighter weight 94HK. Mitts are the warmest, then 901, then 94hk. Although some latex gloves or actual glove lines will make the 94hk's warmer vs the others.
> 
> set over to 100-120 degrees
> let gloves fully warm up 10ish minutes
> ...


That sounds pretty doable, I feel like the gloves would probably work best as a daily driver, and use my beat up hestras as back ups. I may do that even if hestra offers me replacements as part of a warranty.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a pair Kisco all sealed up also as a back up. They are not nearly as warm. Waterproofing is all about the waterproofing effort you put i for both. Go full synthetic mitts if you don't want to be bothered with the bull shit, frankly that's what I'm going to do once my hestras explode


----------



## Carebear (6 mo ago)

DaveMcI said:


> I have a pair Kisco all sealed up also as a back up. They are not nearly as warm. Waterproofing is all about the waterproofing effort you put i for both. Go full synthetic mitts if you don't want to be bothered with the bull shit, frankly that's what I'm going to do once my hestras explode


Are you talking Gauntlet style Gortex gloves?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Plastic bag with zip ties. Murder mtinz


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I've had 901T Kinco mittens and gloves for multiple seasons and they've held up very well. Plenty warm enough for the PNW at least. There are days when the mittens are just too hot.

You give up a bit of comfort and dexterity with the gloves compared to something like Hestra, but the mittens are pretty much the same as any durable mitten.

Being able to easily reapply beeswax or SnoSeal to keep them waterproof is great.


----------



## foe (Feb 10, 2017)

My view is gloves just need to be "adequate" - unlike a new board, bindings or boots which can make a massive difference - so I'm reluctant to spend loads on them. If they don't get destroyed on the outside then they end up too smelly to keep!

I needed to replace some old burton goretex (synthetic) gloves and wanted to try some leather ones without shelling out £100+ so I got a pair of these: Aksel Work Gloves - I have only used them for a week so I can't comment on long term durability but I'm more than happy with them for the price.
They were on ebay for £35 (approx $42) which is about the same as Kinco gloves cost in the UK and about 25% of the price of a pair of leather hestras. I would be amazed if you can't find a good deal for them in the US too. 

They don't have any membrane between the leather and the liner though so like the Kincos they are not waterproof. I used some Nikwax cream on them which was OK but underwhelming (some patches still got a bit damp on the surface). It was enough for my needs though - if you needed them more waterproof you could use snoseal / beeswax method.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Dakine Titans are decent enough full synthetic. For 50 bucks every other season on sale with goretex they aren't bad. I'm a mittens only guy with cold hands and bought a pair of OR Alti Mitts for cold days. They look absurd but but worked down to -10f so they have a purpose. My old Titans are my warmer weather mitts now after a couple years. Banged up but still sealed.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Bought a pair of Candy Grind Habitat workman goose down mittens for those cold days from ebay for $82 last season. They are definitely the warmest mittens I've ever had, hands will sweat if it's above 20 degrees and I've had them down -15 and were still very warm. They are synthetic with leather palm and thumb.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Carebear said:


> I bout a pair of hestra trigger mitts in black leather, the looked super dope with my outerwear kit and they worked fairly well at first, but after a 20 day season they were totally thrashed with multiple holes in each glove. I can’t afford to keep replacing hestras every season.
> 
> any suggestion later on durable leather glove brands?


Very surprised to hear that. I am on the snow many days a year as a volunteer at several mtns and hestra is usally one of the go to brands for ski area employees both for duribility and warmth. Seems strange.


----------



## Carebear (6 mo ago)

bob2356 said:


> Very surprised to hear that. I am on the snow many days a year as a volunteer at several mtns and hestra is usally one of the go to brands for ski area employees both for duribility and warmth. Seems strange.


Are you accusing me of being an anti-Hestra shill? I certainly didn’t make this post just for popularity on this website. I will happily dig my gloves out of my gear bag and post some pics.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I trashed a pair of Hestra on no time, like a decade ago, and since then I've stick to cheap ones. Black D dirtbag being my current, and I'm super happy with it. They've been surviving 50+ splitboard days (bindings and clips can be super harsh on them) .

But there's a pair of Hestra hanging around in our family ski gear closet, can't remember if it's my father's or brother's (or both?), but they've been using it forever... 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Carebear said:


> Are you accusing me of being an anti-Hestra shill? I certainly didn’t make this post just for popularity on this website. I will happily dig my gloves out of my gear bag and post some pics.


Goosfraba my bro.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Carebear said:


> Are you accusing me of being an anti-Hestra shill? I certainly didn’t make this post just for popularity on this website. I will happily dig my gloves out of my gear bag and post some pics.


Geez mate you're looking hard to be offended! 😂


----------



## Carebear (6 mo ago)




----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Carebear said:


> Are you accusing me of being an anti-Hestra shill? I certainly didn’t make this post just for popularity on this website. I will happily dig my gloves out of my gear bag and post some pics.


Wow, where did that come from? My observation is my observation. I'm surprized to hear about a hestra durabiity problem. Exactly what I said. Simple as that.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Never had a problem with my Hestra gloves, I'v been using them for years.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

I never had a problem with my hestra’s until we went through 2 months w/o snow last winter. All I did was focus on carving & switch riding. Laying it out for 2 hours every morning destroyed my hestras lol


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been carving on the same pair of Kinco mittens for a few seasons now. Their palms are polished like dress shoes, but the leather is holding strong. The fit and finish isn't anywhere near Hestra's level, but they're extremely tough.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Let me modify my statement: My hestra's aren't destroyed, I over exaggerated. They are still nice and warm, I can continue to use them! However, the leather around the palms of my hands and at the tips of all fingers looks like I rubbed them against a cheese grater. If only I wasn't a knuckle dragger, they would last for years  If I continue to create friction in those areas, I think I will wear through them at some point this coming season.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

On mine the sewing between the thumb and index cut open... Just like most gloves had. Now that I'm old and can barely grab my board I don't have this problem anymore  

Seriously, I was also ripping my pants at the pocket too, I'm just more cautious now. So it might not have been Hestra's fault... But they weren't better either.


----------



## Carebear (6 mo ago)

Thanks for all of the help guys. I am taking Dave Mcl’s advice and I have submitted a warranty claim with Hestra, so we will see what happens with that. I will keep you guys updated for sure. 
No matter what I plan on getting a pair of the kincos and some sno seal and keeping my hestra’s but using them less frequently and more gingerly.


----------



## SLOPES & PEAKS (5 mo ago)

Last year I picked up a pair of kincos and had my partner draw on them. The coloring is before I put snoseal on them. They've been excellent all season, warm and kept me dry.


----------

